# Just got the Swedish FireKnife for my Wife (with pics)



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

So, when I came across the Light My Fire Swedish Fire Knife by Mora, I showed it to my wife and she had to have one. So, we bought one, in blue of course to match her Kelty Redwing 40. It also comes in red, orange, green, and black. Well, it came in today.
As with all Mora knives the sheath is just a plastic sheath, but it does the job, and matches of course!

The blade is stainless steel, not sure of the quality of the metal but seems strong enough, it is afterall a Mora knife. (I'm no expert though)
















The Firesteel fits into the butt of the knife which is really cool and supposedly produces a 3,000 degree spark. 
















And here is the knife next to my LMF II for a size comparison.









Questions? Comment?

Light My Fire - Swedish FireKnife


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

Seems like a good item to put in BOB, tackle box etc...


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

seems to only be one retailer in America, Im guessing you bought this online. Looks great though.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

that sure is nice. ill bet she is happy!


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> seems to only be one retailer in America, Im guessing you bought this online. Looks great though.


Amazon


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Now that is cool. Although I don't have any Moras, I'm actually a fan of Swedish knives (see my review of the Fallkniven here... http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...rs-machetes/1676-my-survival-knife-setup.html).

Does the firesteel lock in there pretty securely? My only concern is that it would come loose if you're really wrenching on the knife or if the lanyard gets caught on something. Anyway, good find. I may have to pick one up for myself.


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

It actually lacks in there real secure no worry about it coming loose..get one!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

awesome gift man


----------

